# SSL für web und ISPConfig 2



## Falloutboy6 (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,

was muss ich machen? Ich habe bei einem Web SSL aktiviert und ein neues SSL Zertifikat erstellt. Es ist alles ausgefüllt bis auf



> *  SSL Request: *





> *  SSL Zertifikat: *


was muss ich hier eintragen?
Ich bekomme dann nämlich die Meldung



> Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut


wenn ich die Seite mit https aufrufen will.

Dankeschön.


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2010)

Du musst als Aktion auswählen, das ein Zertifikat erzeugt werden soll und dann auf speichern klicken. Nach ein paar Minuten sind beide Felder gefüllt. Dann nimmst Du den Inhalt des CSR Feldes und lässst Dir ein signiertes Zertifikat damit in bei einer SSL Authority ausstellen.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (12. Juli 2010)

Ah ok. Hast du einen Tipp für mich wo ich es am besten mache?

Danke


----------



## Till (12. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle erstmal eines der kostenlosen Zertifikate von startcom holen:

http://cert.startcom.org/

Die funktionieren in den meisten neueren Browsern. Ansonsten ist glaube ich godaddy recht günstig.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (12. Juli 2010)

hm irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht was ich dann dort machen muss bzw. wo. Sorry wenn ich mich so doof anstelle für mich sind Zertifikate noch total neu.


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2010)

Die Vorgehensweise ist wie folgt:

1) Du füllst die oberen Felder auf dem ssl Reiter der Webseiteneinstellungen in ISPConfig aus. Dann wählst Du bei Aktion aus dass er ein Zertifikat erzeigen soll und klickst auf speichern.
2) Nach ein paar Minuten rufst Du den ssl Reiter wieder auf, dann steht in den unteren Feldern ein sog. self signed Zertifikat sowie ein csr drin.
3) den csr kopierst Du in die zwischenablage und fügst sie bei dem Anbieter, bei dem Du das ssl Cert besorgen willst in das CSR Feld ein.
4) Du bekommst vom ssl anvieter ein Zertifikat zurück, dieses kopierst Du bei ispconfig in das zertifikatsfeld und wählst als Aktion speichern aus und klickst auf speichern.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

danke für deine Beschreibung.
Mein Problem besteht eher bei http://cert.startcom.org/ wo du mir empfohlen hast. Ich finde das ist alles sehr komisch dort ich weiss nicht wo ich da was machen soll.

Danke


----------



## Till (14. Juli 2010)

Ich selbst hab da auch noch nichts gemacht, wurde mir nur von ein paar Leuten empfohlen. Bei Godaddy hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal eines beantragt, die Seite von denen ist aber auch recht kryptisch und sie versuchen Dir bei jedem Schritt irgendwelche kostenpflichtigen Zusatsachen in den warenkorb zu legen. Amis halt


----------

